# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم MXBOX تحديثات :  MXKEY/MXBOX new update

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *For MXBOX/HTI*  *BLACKBERRY is STANDALONE* *NO INTERNET , NO CREDITS ,*  *NO WAITING CUSTOMERS*     *BLACKBERRY SERVER  UPDATED*  *- Added 1 new  BLACKBERRY MEP's (NEW SECURITY 2011):*  *MEP-34870-002*  *FULL LIST OF  Blackberry MEP supported by MXBOX  STANDALONE:* 

```
 MEP-04103-001MEP-04103-002MEP-04103-004MEP-04104-003MEP-04104-004MEP-04104-005MEP-04104-006MEP-04104-007MEP-04104-008MEP-04546-001MEP-04598-003MEP-04598-004MEP-04598-005MEP-04626-001MEP-04626-002MEP-04938-001MEP-04938-002MEP-05277-001MEP-05277-002MEP-05277-004MEP-05277-005MEP-06041-001MEP-06041-003MEP-06041-004MEP-06041-005MEP-06041-006MEP-06041-007MEP-06041-008MEP-06041-009MEP-06041-010MEP-06041-011MEP-06041-012MEP-06041-013MEP-06041-016MEP-06068-001MEP-06068-002MEP-06259-002MEP-06259-003MEP-06423-001MEP-06424-001MEP-06424-002MEP-06529-001MEP-06529-002MEP-06530-001MEP-06530-002MEP-06810-002MEP-06810-003MEP-06811-003MEP-06812-001MEP-06812-003MEP-06812-004MEP-06813-001MEP-06813-002MEP-06814-001MEP-06814-002MEP-06814-004MEP-06814-005MEP-06849-001MEP-06849-002MEP-06893-001MEP-06899-001MEP-06899-002MEP-07321-002MEP-07484-001MEP-07484-002MEP-07484-003MEP-07484-004MEP-07484-005MEP-07484-006MEP-07484-007MEP-07705-002MEP-07705-003MEP-07722-001MEP-07722-002MEP-07722-003MEP-07723-001MEP-07723-003MEP-07723-004MEP-07723-005MEP-07723-006MEP-07723-007MEP-07754-001MEP-08209-001MEP-08209-002MEP-08209-003MEP-08209-004MEP-08318-001MEP-08395-001MEP-08448-001MEP-08448-002MEP-08589-001MEP-08881-001MEP-08882-001MEP-08918-001MEP-09004-001MEP-09070-001MEP-09149-001MEP-09292-001MEP-09292-002MEP-09292-003MEP-09292-004MEP-09292-005MEP-09292-006MEP-09292-008MEP-09293-001MEP-09625-001MEP-09625-002MEP-09667-001MEP-09690-001MEP-09747-001MEP-09783-002MEP-09783-003MEP-09821-001MEP-09821-002MEP-09821-003MEP-09917-001MEP-09938-001MEP-10073-001MEP-10129-001MEP-10129-002MEP-10129-003MEP-10129-004MEP-10129-005MEP-10129-006MEP-11016-001MEP-11139-001MEP-11139-002MEP-11139-003MEP-11139-004MEP-11139-005MEP-11139-006MEP-11246-001MEP-11246-002MEP-11414-001MEP-11414-002MEP-11534-002MEP-11534-004MEP-11534-005MEP-11534-006MEP-11534-007MEP-11534-008MEP-12186-001MEP-12209-003MEP-12209-004MEP-12209-006MEP-12209-007MEP-12209-008MEP-12488-001MEP-12565-001MEP-12579-001MEP-12579-002MEP-12599-003MEP-12622-002MEP-12907-002MEP-12978-001MEP-12980-001MEP-12980-002MEP-13188-001MEP-13188-002MEP-13188-006MEP-13188-007MEP-13188-008MEP-13188-010MEP-13710-001MEP-13928-001MEP-13928-002MEP-13988-001MEP-13990-001MEP-14052-001MEP-14052-002MEP-14074-001MEP-14074-002MEP-14074-003MEP-14074-004MEP-14150-001MEP-14260-001MEP-14260-002MEP-14896-001MEP-14896-002MEP-14896-003MEP-14896-004MEP-14896-005MEP-15159-001MEP-15159-002MEP-15326-001MEP-15326-002MEP-15343-001MEP-16272-002MEP-16272-003MEP-16272-005MEP-16352-001MEP-16419-001MEP-16472-001MEP-16826-001MEP-17232-001MEP-17490-001MEP-17568-002MEP-18601-001MEP-18637-001MEP-19322-003MEP-19877-001MEP-20099-002MEP-20099-004MEP-20099-009MEP-20166-001MEP-20454-001MEP-20669-001MEP-21545-001MEP-21878-001MEP-22793-001MEP-23361-001MEP-24124-001MEP-24409-002MEP-24660-001MEP-24660-003MEP-24667-001MEP-24667-002MEP-24667-003MEP-24667-004MEP-24723-001MEP-24723-002MEP-26594-001MEP-26900-003MEP-27488-001MEP-27501-003MEP-28240-002MEP-28364-001MEP-28555-001MEP-29080-002MEP-29080-003MEP-29318-001MEP-29318-002MEP-30218-001MEP-30218-002MEP-30638-001MEP-30669-001MEP-31845-001MEP-31845-002MEP-33006-002MEP-34723-001MEP-34870-001MEP-34870-002MEP-39371-001MEP-40488-002MEP-40954-001MEP-41261-001MEP-41468-001MEP-42490-001MEP-42490-002MEP-42517-001 
  
```

 *Update available by 'Synchronize  Files'.*  *Problem with  synchronize was also fixed, now should  work.* 
BR,
Manole

----------


## saifekaram

_تسلم سيدي مشاركة ممتازة_

----------


## rachid78

مشكؤررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## احمد الاسطي

الف شكر لكم

----------

